# Joystick thread



## Nicholas (Nov 27, 2009)

Hi all.

Just got usb joystick (Genius MaxFighter F-23U), it seems to work in FreeBSD 8:

```
ugen0.2: <vendor 0x0458> at usbus0
uhid0: <vendor 0x0458 4-axis 8-button joystick, class 0/0, rev 1.00/1.02, addr 2> on usbus0
```

I run FlightGear, and I'm able to control aircraft via joystick (it's need some tuning though).

But no joystick appears in Google Earth.
How do I use joystick in apps running through linuxulator?


----------



## Nicholas (Nov 28, 2009)

Is there way to calibrate the joystick on FreeBSD?
I tried devel/linux-js, but it's marked BROKEN


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 28, 2009)

This is first time, I hear someone speaking about joystick in FreeBSD.... good luck


----------



## Nicholas (Nov 29, 2009)

Yeah,
I already gonna bring the joystick back to the store


----------



## Nicholas (Dec 12, 2009)

Never buy joysticks which are not calibrated. They're such pain in ass.
(No way to do software calibrating in FreeBSD)

BTW, i tried usb gamepad (also Genius) - it was calibrated and I could fly in FlightGear with no problems.

Well maybe this message will be helpful to somebody


----------



## aragon (Dec 12, 2009)

What joysticks are you using successfully in FreeBSD?


----------



## Nicholas (Jan 17, 2010)

I guess, all USB ones that are well "hard"-calibrated.
Software calibration won't work on FreeBSD.


----------

